# Good outfits under $300



## Ethan_W (Oct 19, 2015)

So I realize I'm going down the rabbit hole here BUT.... does anyone have any suggestions on a nice 8 wt. fly outfit in the sub 300 dollar range? I've fly fished probably less than a dozen times total in my life. I'm not completely green to it however, I have very limited knowledge on what gear is decent and what's not. Yes I realize that nicer (more expensive) gear will probably cast better, etc. etc. but I'm ballin' on a budget at the moment. Send me your opinions fellow microskiffers! I would certainly appreciate it.


----------



## Cliff (Oct 13, 2016)

I own a Sage One and a Echo 3. The Echo 3 is $350 and it casts longer than the Sage. It does tire my arm quicker than the sage, but if I was looking for a mid priced rod I would give the Echo 3 a positive vote.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I'd start out looking at used gear, as long as it isn't abused. You'll get a better deal on it, and if you decide it's not for you, you won't take as much of a hit when you go to sell it.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

My son started with an 8wt Redington Crosswater combo- he caught limit after limit of Texas reds with it. He bought it 4 years ago, used it hard, and it's still being used every once in a while. $139.00 with free shipping on Dick's right now.

I just asked him about it and he said, "I love that thing."

I'm all for buying the equipment that comfortably fits your budget and allows you to get out and go fishing.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Outearly said:


> My son started with an 8wt Redington cross water combo
> 
> I'm all for buying the equipment that comfortably fits your budget and allows you to get out and go fishing.


I started with this setup years ago. It's still in my garage. I caught many fish on it and it was well worth the $150 or so I paid for it. 

There is plenty of content for you to read and watch not only here but on YouTube too. 

I've also seen the TFO nxt (I think that's what it's called) combo for $99 on either steepandcheap or sierra trading post recently.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I like the Cabela's RLS+ combo, selling right now $150, I have one of these for buddies to use, it casts awesome and the reel has a surprisingly smooth and strong drag. The line it comes with is not the greatest so plan on buying a little better saltwater line, after you get a little practice in. After you buy the combo and a new line, you'll still have $50 to buy flies with.


Also if you buy a cheaper combo that comes pre-spooled, cut the loops off of the fly line and retie your own loops and all of the knots from the arbor to the tippet, every combo I've seen has come with bullshit knots.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...4fKhlcA_s6LRLpzO6A_b9hoCQ_jw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'd do a Echo Ion XL with a Reddington Behemoth reel. I love My Echo's for me they cast a lot better than any of the TFOs I've tried.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Forgot to mention if you're willing to put together your own combo, the Fenwick Aetos is supposed to be the best budget 8wt out there. I've never thrown one but I'm sure someone who has will chime in.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Bass Pro makes some good value equipment. Cabelas as well - both have gear close outs where you can get an even larger discount.


----------



## Ethan_W (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the insight! Much appreciated.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

The Redington behemoth is tough to beat for a $100 reel that's going to get used in the salt


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

This might sound strange but I really like the TFO Pro 2. Its the odd duck in my rod rack. I think it was $150.


----------



## boatdrinks (Jan 4, 2017)

In that price range I'd say a Rise Balance 8wt and an Allen Alpha III reel


----------



## Riverrambler (Dec 5, 2015)

Search craigslist and Ebay, I have bought 2 TFO 8wts and got a great deal, $225 for a mangrove/allen reel/SA line and $400 for BVK/BVK reel with 2 spools and line. My son broke the mangrove and TFO warrantied it even though I wasn't the original buyer. The nice thing about buying used is you usually get fly line and backing which can easily add $50-$75 or more to the cost of rod.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Orvis combos are worth a look. Encounter runs 167 and Clearwater 337. Both include backing and line. The Clearwater has a 25 yr guarantee.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

The Crosswater outfit doe not have a lifetime warranty on the rod. All other Redington rods do and more than likely you will use it. TFO also has a great warranty. Something to keep in mind because fly rods are fragile and an on shoulder breeze combined with lead eyed clousers can be a rod tips demise.
Ask me how I know.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

bananabob said:


> The Crosswater outfit doe not have a lifetime warranty on the rod. All other Redington rods do and more than likely you will use it. TFO also has a great warranty. Something to keep in mind because fly rods are fragile and an on shoulder breeze combined with lead eyed clousers can be a rod tips demise.
> Ask me how I know.


Dangerous to more than the rod if I'm the one casting.... Lol


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Yes, a good reason to de-barb your hooks too.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Another good option that hasn't been mentioned yet is the St. Croix rio santo. I love mine. It's not a very fast rod but for close shots on reds in the marsh i haven't found anything i enjoy casting more.


----------



## IdontknowwhatImdoing (May 20, 2016)

I will second the TFO Pro II and the Redington Bohemoth. Those two would be a fantastic budget set-up under 300. Make sure not to skimp on the line though. If you need to get a cheaper reel to get some good SA, RIO, Cortland, or Wulff line then I would absolutely do that. Just make sure the reel has disc brakes.

http://www.tforods.com/fly-fishing/rods/professional.html
http://www.basspro.com/Redington-Behemoth-Fly-Reel/product/2233545/


----------

